# House of Bruar



## 2cv (May 28, 2018)

I haven't stayed there personally, but apparently the House of Bruar just off the A9 at PH18 5 TW has a welcoming approach to motorhomers staying. It may not suit everyone as it is quite an expensive shop, but there is certainly quality there and the food is excellent.
Let's hope that their attitude is respected and that this excellent stop is not abused. Good to see somewhere with a positive attitude.
Scottish Country Clothing - The House of Bruar


----------



## jann (May 28, 2018)

There are always plenty of motorhomes in the Day, with good parking,never stopped overnight,has anyone?


----------



## The laird (May 28, 2018)

jann said:


> There are always plenty of motorhomes in the Day, with good parking,never stopped overnight,has anyone?



Passed at stupid hours in the truck and can’t honestly say I’ve noticed any vans o/nighting


----------



## malagaoth (May 28, 2018)

Ive never spent a lot of money in it  but its a great place to stop and spend an hour or two windowshopping.
I was having lunch there last year and a helicopter landed right beside me!

slightly confused by the opening post  - are we to take it that they tolerate overnighting?



I was told once that the Storehouse of Foulis (A9 north of Black Isle) allows overnighting but Ive never seen any one


----------



## 2cv (May 28, 2018)

Certainly several on FB groups appear to have stayed there overnight.


----------



## The laird (May 28, 2018)

Great butchers shop there ,mmm stornoway b/p


----------



## Lorfal (Jul 19, 2018)

I’ve seen a few overnighters. I haven’t used it as I live too close too it, the fish and chip shop is really good, open till 10 pm in summer


----------

